# GUYS: Does a girl's weight matter to you?



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

When you think of a girl you want to be with do you think that you want her to be skinny, curvy, large or not?
Do you judge a girl's weight when you just look at her?

I know a lot of people say 'personality over looks' but everyone knows that looks always come into the equation, how much does it matter to you?


Honest answers!



If any girl's wanna input go crazy!


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Somewhat.. and not at all.

If she's the perfect personality, I would only care if she was absolute 'murican size ( like, 250 + Pounds)
If she's someone that I should simply find attractive, that's still a good range size, anywhere from 110-190 Pounds depending on how it sits.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Are you asking this question because you want to know if guys think you're good looking? I'd be lying if I said I've never asked questions like this to seek approval. Keep in mind that everyone has a different opinion on what they consider attractive.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

alieneyed said:


> Are you asking this question because you want to know if guys think you're good looking? I'd be lying if I said I've never asked questions like this to seek approval. Keep in mind that everyone has a different opinion on what they consider attractive.


That's true I once fell for this girl at work because she befriended me and had one of the best personalities ever. She's plain looking yet to me she'll always be one of the few most beautiful women I've come across only because of her kindness and her uncanny ability to actually get me to open up. I hope her boyfriend does the right thing and chooses to marry her, she deserves to be happy...

We cannot control who we fall for, looks are only the surface, the cover of the book, once we turn the pages and unravel what type of person they are on the inside and gleam some insight as to the color of their soul, then we can't help sometimes but fall for them, sigh.

So yes, I'd fall for an overweight chubby girl who accepted me for me and didn't put me down because of my immature hobbies, generally gaming. Heck she doesn't even have to like gaming as well though that would be a plus, she just doesn't need to make me feel like a child. If she was morbidly obese, she'd have to befriend me first and tell me she wanted to change and exercise more, to the extent that she became voluptuous. I like all types of girls, really curvy is no exception. Yet I draw the line at morbidly obese because that is unhealthy and I'm sorry but I don't find it attractive, I'm sorry, and no matter how many times I watch Shallow Hal, I don't think it'll work out because I've yet to meet a nice fat girl anyways, because she's bitter and hates the world for belittling her and lowering her self-esteem. Any guy on here claiming otherwise is lying and I challenge him to point out the pros over the cons of overeating and lack of exercise. People are judged by their actions, not just what they say, giving up on being healthier is considered a poor action, a durr. I will not lower my standards, why should women? I expect nothing less, I only try to befriend girls I consider to be in my league, not above, not below, never settle. So if somehow an overweight woman seduced me with her awesome personality and claims of ambition to lose weight and get fit and yet after months I don't see her exercising one bit and she's stuffing her face, then I'd feel lied to and I'd have to at most remain friends.

Alright having said that... bring on the flames!


----------



## Pacotaco (Jul 15, 2013)

Malek said:


> People are judged by their actions, not just what they say, giving up on being healthier is considered a poor action, a durr. I will not lower my standards, why should women? I expect nothing less, I only try to befriend girls I consider to be in my league, not above, not below, never settle. So if somehow an overweight woman seduced me with her awesome personality and claims of ambition to lose weight and get fit and yet after months I don't see her exercising one bit and she's stuffing her face, then I'd feel lied to and I'd have to at most remain friends.
> 
> Alright having said that... bring on the flames!


You make a good point. I even watched something on Netflix (The Science of Sex I think) that showed a controlled experiment that reinforced the idea that we all are kind of hard-wired to seek out a mate that is close to us in level of attractiveness. Most, like you say, don't want to merely settle. They want someone equal to them for the most part.

If I were single now, I'd be worrying over whether or not a man thought I was_ too _small.


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

i would assume most men don't care about a number (pounds), but are most attracted to whatever looks healthy on a girl. curves are obviously desired by most, not using "curvy" as a euphemism for "overweight', but that she has a defined waist, boobs, butt, curved thighs, etc. a girl can have these attributes at many different weights.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Whatever I find attractive, sometimes those you least expect to find attractive for whatever reason can be the ones who really grab you. I do like a little bit of curves though.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Jamipat said:


> When you think of a girl you want to be with do you think that you want her to be skinny, curvy, large or not?
> Do you judge a girl's weight when you just look at her?
> 
> I know a lot of people say '*personality over looks*' but everyone knows that looks always come into the equation, how much does it matter to you?
> ...





Hadron said:


> Skinny or average is best.
> 
> Very few can pull off looking attractive whilst being above averagre weight.


This. Personality is the most important thing, but I wouldn't date anyone who was overweight.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

It does matter. I need to know what my squatting average should be so I can give ideal piggyback rides.


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

If I was a guy, I'd go for curvy. Just saying.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Face first, then body. 

I don't want to come off as a chauvinistic pigs or anything but I've never had the experience of having an emotional bond with a woman on a romantic level before. To have that bond, not only do both individuals have to share a physical attraction for one another but also have to make a connection through personality too.

For now I can only base my attraction on physical appearance until some lady out there finds my personality appealing enough to like me romantically.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Can we not start with the personality thing. 

Give us a break from that political correctness feel-good crap, would you please.


----------



## idk454 (Jul 20, 2013)

Yea, sorry, it does. A few extra pounds, a little meat on the bones, I actually find to be really sexy, but I never have and never would go after a really big chick, just not attracted to that kind of thing


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Can we not start with the personality thing.
> 
> Give us a break from that political correctness feel-good crap, would you please.


It's not bullcrap though.

If I see a girl without knowing a single thing about her, weight definitely matters, anything above "average" is going to be unattractive. However if you actually get to know someone a lot of unattractive traits can be forgotten.

I remember starting university and thinking "Damn, I sure picked the wrong thing to study if I'm in it for the girls" because of a girl that seemed completely unattractive to me. A year or two later, I've gotten to know her, she has an awesome personality, I developed a crush on her, but she has a boyfriend. (weight wasn't the issue with this girl but still same thing, she didn't look that attractive to me, but I did get a crush on her because of her personality)


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Malek said:


> I've yet to meet a nice fat girl anyways, because she's bitter and hates the world for belittling her and lowering her self-esteem.


Wow...I don't even...:no

This just in: all overweight girls are mean and bitter.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd never go for a fat girl. I'm not too fond of skinny girls either, but I wouldn't mind being with one. I like the curvy girls best. A little bit of fat isn't a turn off.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

As long as their skin is tight, as in no rolls, stretch marks, cellulite or whatever, then I could most likely find them attractive.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Wow...I don't even...:no
> 
> This just in: all overweight girls are mean and bitter.


Obviously I don't mean all, I'm just saying the ones I've met have been picked on their whole life, they've learned to not trust anyone as a friend, these are only my experience, I've only talked to like a dozen overweight girls in real life, and since I don't get out much aside from work.... That is my perception. And when I say girls, I mean girls, not women who are older and learned to love them for themselves on the inside.

Geeze I knew I supplied myself with ample enough rope, just give me a quick drop and a sudden stop already. I didn't say all girls I've met period, stop putting words in my mouth please. I get the subtle vibe that you despise vindictive lonely men like me, that's understandable, I would too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Noca said:


> As long as their skin is tight, as in no rolls, stretch marks, cellulite or whatever, then I could most likely find them attractive.


Good luck with your search then, the majority of people have at least one or more of those things, even thin girls can have stretch marks (and guys).


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Malek said:


> I've yet to meet a nice fat girl anyways, because she's bitter and hates the world for belittling her and lowering her self-esteem. Any guy on here claiming otherwise is lying and I challenge him to point out the pros over the cons of overeating and lack of exercise.


----------



## TheManInTheRedSuit (Mar 30, 2013)

We'll assume that said imaginary woman has passed all other criteria before body type, including her face being attractive to me and intelligence and humor. I've been with attractive women before who bore the snot out of me with their vapid conversations and world views; it gets old. That being said, any woman with a weight that's within what's considered healthy is good. I've been with skinny women and women who were overweight and I was no less happy with either one of them. On the other hand I have had to say no to both of the extremes. To me it is not really a factor unless it's extreme, just like alcohol or something like that. I don't care if someone drinks, but I'm not interested in starting a relationship with an alcoholic either.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm just saying I've never met a nice fat girl, nice being not a verb of how she treats others, I mean as in fitting my standards because I am a shallow person. She can be Mother Theresa but I won't be physically attracted to her if she's morbidly obese and even if I did like her, she would get angry at me and think I was only messing with her. 

This one time in middle school this polite kind fat girl befriended me and my ex friends made fun of us and we both got embarrassed. I was shy back then and couldn't even defend myself verbally. I didn't drop her as a friend, my parents got divorced and I had to move, I dropped everyone there. 

Also when I was in my teens this morbidly obese girl once groped me and invaded my personal space at a party. I didn't particularly care for that. I also didn't enjoy being molested at the age of 10 by my fat second degree cousin. 

I guess I meant to say I haven't met a nice one lately, the ones at work generally hate everyone including me, even though I'm trying to just be friendly? I just have bad luck finding a nice fat girl so far lately, why is it so hard to believe? I don't get out much at all aside from work, and I don't interact with strangers unless I have to, I never get to know people, not really......

Sorry I should really reread and learn how to express my thoughts more correctly, to be honest I'm not even aware of half the things I'm saying half the time, now that I reread that, wow that was mean, I didn't mean to put it that way, I should of just said most fat girls don't even talk to me because they're either too shy or hate my guts, who can blame them, I'm a horrible person.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Good luck with your search then, the majority of people have at least one or more of those things, even thin girls can have stretch marks (and guys).


:yes


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)

Noca said:


> As long as their skin is tight, as in no rolls, stretch marks, cellulite or whatever, then I could most likely find them attractive.


lol what a joke! I have some cellulite and i'm ****ing 110 lbs.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Applying cocoa butter lotion daily can help fade those stretch marks.


----------



## dair (Jan 23, 2013)

I like chubby and skinny. Sometimes too skinny worries me (especially when a girl is basically bones and says she wants to lose ten pounds) and too fat is a turn off too, but it would take a lot of fat. I've been attracted to obese girls with rolls so... yeah lots of fat.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I prefer skinny but as long as shes not obese I'm fine with it.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I like bigger girls but not obese women. The extremes of too skinny or too big are turn offs.


----------



## thekp (Mar 2, 2012)

skinny like a twig


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

thekp said:


> skinny like a twig


Well as much as I want to be able to lift a girl up, if it's at the expense that she's so malnourished that her ribs are showing and she has really bony limbs, then no thank you.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Malek said:


> I'm just saying I've never met a nice fat girl, nice being not a verb of how she treats others, I mean as in fitting my standards because I am a shallow person. She can be Mother Theresa but I won't be physically attracted to her if she's morbidly obese and even if I did like her, she would get angry at me and think I was only messing with her.
> 
> This one time in middle school this polite kind fat girl befriended me and my ex friends made fun of us and we both got embarrassed. I was shy back then and couldn't even defend myself verbally. I didn't drop her as a friend, my parents got divorced and I had to move, I dropped everyone there.
> 
> ...


Your statement makes more sense when you put it that way. A lot of people generalize when they've had negative experiences with a certain group, especially at a young age. It's hard not to. I mean, guys made fun of my looks for half of my life, but somehow I never became bitter towards them and get along with men just fine. I just kept telling myself that the people who bullied me didn't represent the whole population, and that they were just unusually big jerks.


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

Fat girls have lower self-esteem. They are less likely to reject me immediately. This gives me courage.

This has positive synergy with the fact that I actually like mildly curvy girls. There is nothing in the world that gives me more hope than mildly curvy girls who think they are whales unlovable and who need some nice man to tell them they're attractive.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

it matters because that's why most models are skinny to average.

personality also matters, I've seen a fat girl with an average-built guy. an outgoing average girl can have a boyfriend while an average shy girl cannot. but here's the thing, you can't change your personality in a short time and actually, people whose personality has changed aren't that many, most of people are stuck with what they are. there are depressed people after all. but determination of course can do wonders.

if you think people like thin girls, lose your weight. weight can be changed unlike personalities.


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

louiselouisa said:


> it matters because that's why most models are skinny to average.
> 
> personality also matters, I've seen a fat girl with an average-built guy. an outgoing average girl can have a boyfriend while an average shy girl cannot. but here's the thing, you can't change your personality in a short time and actually, people whose personality has changed aren't that many, most of people are stuck with what they are. there are depressed people after all. but determination of course can do wonders.
> 
> if you think people like thin girls, lose your weight. weight can be changed unlike personalities.


This is my situation. I'm less of an ******* in person than I am online, but I am still an emotionally distant *******.

This hurts. Saying the wrong thing all the time hurts. Not being able to enjoy being around people most of the time hurts. It sounds corny when you say personality is more important than looks but if you're ugly but nice then at least you have a chance with people.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

When I look for a guy, I consider personality and looks. A big factor in not wanting to date a fat person is that it appears they dont take care of themselves. I am an average size girl and I would not want to date someone who doesnt care about their appearance.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Personality matters if one is mature/sane, but this does not mean looks do not matter at all. Looks matter as well, and it is natural for people to have some sort of "standard" (don't like that term much) regarding what looks they can be attracted to.

For me i like somewhat thin girls (not skinny of course), up to normal weight. I do not really feel attracted to overweight girls. I am not into very curvy women either though, i prefer average curves.  I mostly care about the face and the overall shape of the body, not really into size of body parts (eg breasts) being larger than the norm.

Edit: By the way, even very pretty women can become far less pretty if they let go of their body (men too obviously). Kate Upton surely has great characteristics, but she is slowly getting to be quite bloated by now...


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

Its all about chemistry


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd rather have a woman with some meat on her bones than one of those skeletal models with their hip- and rib bones sticking out.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

justanotherbird said:


> Its all about chemistry


Okay, Walter White.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

funny guy


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

yes weight matters to me. being obese is a negative thing.

my ex was "overweight" but i thought she was really sexy. if i focused on her visual bodily aesthetics in a certain way, i guess i might have said no its not sexy. but i never did that.

and once i would have said i don't like skinny girls, but my gf is tiny and skinny. 

i think that there are usually (very) nice things about girls bodies. and if you like someone you focus on what you enjoy about them. still though, being obese can be a pretty big negative, especially if i feel like its going well beyond the realms of what is normal and healthy.

i did see an above average looking guy out with a larger girl recently and found it quite odd. but i've often dated odd before and have a fairly odd relationship now, so i guess it just depends on the kind of odd relationships that people are after?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

overweight or close to overweight would be a dealbreaker for me, ah, i feel so shallow, but i am, just like all of us. 

of course anorexia-skinny would be too. CRIPPLING HONESTY.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Noll said:


> overweight or close to overweight would be a dealbreaker for me, ah, i feel so shallow, but i am, just like all of us.
> 
> of course anorexia-skinny would be too. CRIPPLING HONESTY.


It's not shallow. Proper weight is an indicator of health, so there's an instinctive biological reason that figures in as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I like smaller, cuter girls.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Interesting thread. 
I think that when most people use the term "overweight", they think of the kind of people who have to go sideways to be able to fit through a door. 

I am overweight, have stretch marks and, lord have mercy, even CELLULITE. Hate to break it down to some of you, but a person of any lower weight could be saying the same things, too. 

And no, I am not bitter and angry at the world for having given me the "terrible" plight of being fat and having to deal with people who judge others based on their bodyweight. 
I have my low moments, like any depressed person does, when I hate everything and just anything. But, those are only passing moments. Most of the time I am confident about what and who I am. And damn, even dare to consider myself attractive.

Oh and yes, I am in good health. Apart from being a crazy depressed *****, of course. But, that has nothing to do with my mass here on this planet.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I like girl i can carry too when she wants me to.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Reia said:


> lol what a joke! I have some cellulite and i'm ****ing 110 lbs.


Yeah I was just going to say the same thing. Im 120 and I have very mild cellulite and stretch marks. My marks are barely visible.. but theyre there. There are very few women in the world without cellulite, stretch marks, and/or some form of pudge. Only celebrities and air brushed models can be that perfect.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Meh :stu As long as they're not overweight or like a matchstick :b


----------



## WBK2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

It's impossible to draw a concrete line, but if a woman is really overweight I probably won't feel very attracted to her.

There's a big difference between that though and some stretchmarks, cellulite and a little bit of chub - all of which are no big deal.


----------



## Xiongmao (Jan 8, 2013)

Weight matters I guess. Personally I find avarage/healthy attractive. Both skinny and fat are less attrractive to me, ofcourse personality or other traits can make up for alot of things. Attractivness is not entirely based on looks, it's a combination that consists out of many factors. I don't see why it ofcourse would be wrong to find avarage/healthy the most attractive when it comes to weight. It's called avarage/healthy for a reason.

In my personal opinion, weight is not only a thing that counts for looks, it also says something about your personality. Being obese or underweight says something about someone's personality, ofcourse if you are working on it that also means something. But if u are constantly only busy with losing weight or growing weight and not exercising, well that says alot about you as a person. I workout 5 days a week and I find my personal health very important. Being healthy is not just about looks, it's about you wanting to have a healthy body that can last for many years. There are also ofcourse various diseases that can effect someone's weight, I know a girl that suffers from such a condition but she spends time in the gym workingout. Even if you suffer from a condition, you can still do your best by exercising (if possible) and maintaining a healthy diet. Only you can control wether you eat or not or how much and how healthy it is for you.

So in my opinion yes weight matters, because it's says something about you as a person.

Sorry if my reply is unclear and for language mistakes, I'm not a native.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

It begins to matter at a certain point. What I mean is: most overweight women are attractive (at least where I'm from). However when it comes to severe weight issues such as morbid obesity, any person (be it man or woman) is not physically attractive in my books, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

No fat chicks


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)

you can say what you prefer without being a douchenozzle


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I have overweight friends. They spend a lot of time sitting around and eating. That's not my idea of fun. It makes people overweight which is also not healthy. Yes - weight matters.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

I've been attracted to skinny, average, and slightly above average ... I haven't really been attracted to any girls who were borderline obese or obese. It also depends on how they carry the weight. Some may be the same height and weight but one could still look bigger, so I'd say proper proportions matter more than overall weight.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

arnie said:


> This. Personality is the most important thing, but I wouldn't date anyone who was overweight.


That means that personality isn't the most important thing for you and that weight is tbh


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Wow...I don't even...:no
> 
> This just in: all overweight girls are mean and bitter.


yeah wtf?? Some of them are bitter tbh but in general they tend to be more down to earth I think because they know they aren't conventionally attractive enough to pull off being mean


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

To me personally a pretty face is a lot more important. Obviously overweight = worse looking than the ideal weight but there are a lot of things that have massively more of an effect upon whether a woman is attractive to me or not. Subjective really though everyone has their own opinion. I've known a few guys before who preferred fat women. I knew 1 guy in particular who had a really attractive gf with an average figure but cheated on her with loads of fat women because he said he liked them better but didn't want to be seen in public with them.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Don't people just end up dating their equals anyway? I've been turned down many times by bigger girls just because they didn't think I was big enough to handle them (I'm a slim guy). Look at couples all around you. Husky women are usually with husky guys.


----------



## SADodger (Jul 19, 2013)

Lazercarp1 said:


> I knew 1 guy in particular who had a really attractive gf with an average figure but cheated on her with loads of fat women because he said he liked them better but didn't want to be seen in public with them.


and its at moments like this when you realise how warped people can become by peer pressure ... I was going to say earlier no one should really care how other guys gauge attractiveness, just go with what you like.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Noca said:


> As long as their skin is tight,* as in no rolls*, stretch marks, cellulite or whatever, then I could most likely find them attractive.


I feel the same way. There are plenty of girls who are considered overweight, but don't have a bunch of fat rolls. Also, I'm not a fan of thin girls who have visible bones. Seeing hipbones and ribcages are turn-offs for me. :\ I'm not just attracted to one specific body type though.



Reia said:


> lol what a joke! I have some cellulite and i'm ****ing 110 lbs.


:high5 I'm thin too and I have some stretchmarks.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't know at this point I don't care, unless they are like over 200 pounds.


----------



## Deception (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


> Interesting thread.
> I think that when most people use the term "overweight", they think of the kind of people who have to go sideways to be able to fit through a door.
> 
> I am overweight, have stretch marks and, lord have mercy, even CELLULITE. Hate to break it down to some of you, but a person of any lower weight could be saying the same things, too.
> ...


I'd have to agree with this.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I have pretty crippling body image issues so I might not have the most well-balanced response. But I have gotten to the point where I can acknowledge that my weight bothers me much more than it probably bothers most guys. However, my discomfort with wanting them to see/touch my body is probably a pretty significant deterrent.


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

I think that we all look at the sizes of people in a different kind of way. It's very similar in the way that we all want a skinny girlfriend or boyfriend, but if we aren't similarly shaped ourselves, then the chances are either good or bad. 

So if I was a fat yuts like jabba the hutt, I'd probably be looking for a girl that was similar. If I was skinny but didn't have great looks on the face, I'd be looking for a girl that was skinny and also had same facial features. 

But right now, I realistically prefer a skinny girl that is decent looking in the face, someone that I picture myself being happy with. The personality part we'll get to later though, cus I can take alot of crap, but only to a certain extent.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I should probably kill myself sooner rather than later.


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Skinny or average is best.
> 
> Very few can pull off looking attractive whilst being above averagre weight.


This^ im not into overweight woman but there are a few of them that I've been attracted to from time to time. :yes


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Don't people just end up dating their equals anyway? I've been turned down many times by bigger girls just because they didn't think I was big enough to handle them (I'm a slim guy). Look at couples all around you. Husky women are usually with husky guys.


With "equality", it's a lot more important to be that mentally than physically. It's really not uncommon to see couples that are physically a "mismatch".



Fear Goggles said:


> I'd have to agree with this.


oh you suave charmer, defying the impossibility of mutual attraction between two people whose physiques are of the polar opposites.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> Can we not start with the personality thing.
> 
> Give us a break from that political correctness feel-good crap, would you please.


:clap:clap:clap:clap

Yup. She has to be attractive to me, and that means she has to be thin :stu. I'm sure that says horrible things about me, but I surely don't care :no.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

weight doesnt technically matter, how she wears that weight does though.

i mean if she has an adamantium skeleton like wolverine i could deal but if shes going around talking about "real women" and "curves" as an excuse for looking like the michelin tire man, then no.

that probably came off a lot meaner than i intended, but lets be honest of course someones physical appearance matters when it comes to attraction, same as everything else does.

pic relevent


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

ChuckBrown said:


> I don't know at this point I don't care, unless they are like over 200 pounds.


This :teeth


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I am concerned about my girlfriend's health. I believe in regular exercise. I don't have the body of a super hero, so I would not pressure my girlfriend into becoming like a supermodel.

Once she has some sort of exercise that she does, and eats balanced. 

In any case....a woman's body changes as she gets older...so how hard can you really be on a woman for her weight ? -- Once again ...everybody should have enough sense of self to do some sort of regular exercise.

Not all of us will look like Brad Pitt and Beyoncé...but that is no excuse to let yourself go / or on the flip side...become anorexic. It's not about being skinny or obese...it's about maintaining a healthy weight for your height and age.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

AlchemyFire said:


> I should probably kill myself sooner rather than later.


I wouldn't worry. There's a minority of men who are really, really into larger women. Find one of them and you're sorted.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

MachineSupremacist said:


> This is my situation. I'm less of an ******* in person than I am online, but I am still an emotionally distant *******.
> 
> This hurts. Saying the wrong thing all the time hurts. Not being able to enjoy being around people most of the time hurts. It sounds corny when you say personality is more important than looks but if you're ugly but nice then at least you have a chance with people.


yeah being nice also helps, but I think when people say personality matters, they mean nice people that aren't painfully shy. when you're shy, basically only a handful people know the real you, your real kindness, your real wittiness, whether you're nice or not. That's just my opinion though, I think I'm also nice although I have a dark side but I'm super shy. But but... being shy is definitely 100x better than being a jerk. I guess, in the end one cannot say this is definitely better than that. There are a lot of factors. I'm talking in generalities, people are superficial, people like pretty girls/handsome guys, that doesn't mean they dislike people that don't fit the standard of beauty, of course not, and it's not corny actually to think personality matters, it's also true to some extent. but if someone ask whether people like fat girls/guys, I think instead of asking this question and second guessing everything people have said, it'll be quicker to just lose their weight if their weight is causing them distress.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I wouldnt mind dating a girl who has 10-20 ilbs extra but I think 30 or 40 is a bit too much for me


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

It is pretty high up on the list of things that matter to me.

I would rather be with a girl who spends more time working out and eating good food than working at a desk job and eating fast food, even if they make more money.


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

Obviously not obese, but I also really dislike really skinny girls. I like girls to have some weight on them but not so much that I don't find them attractive.


----------



## Creepy Little Clown (Jun 15, 2013)

as long as we're not talking so heavy she could crush me to death, or so skinny, I could snap her, then I don't mind. 
I Like Curves


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes but it's a double standard for me. I work on my body to keep it in shape.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Classified said:


> It is pretty high up on the list of things that matter to me.
> 
> I would rather be with a girl who spends more time working out and eating good food than working at a desk job and eating fast food, even if they make more money.


What if she has a desk job and eats fast food, but she's thin?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

My own weight matters to me a lot.

That said, a prospective partners physique is going to be taken in some consideration. 

I don't think I'm that discriminatory over weight so much as how they act/treat me. Let alone whether or not if we clique at all.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> What if she has a desk job and eats fast food, but she's thin?


This bugs me. Because thin girls like this are accepted junk food eaters because thy are skinny!!! WRONG!!! :mum:mum:mumFat is mocked because of same eating habits.. WRONG!!!! Mock that skinny junk food eater too or leave both alone!!!! ARGH!!!


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I used to have zero interest in BBWs. But years ago I got a lap dance from this plus sized Russian dancer. She was just so plump and felt so good to touch and squeeze. I just loved how everything felt. From that day I was converted. 

Some women are big but they still have a nice figure--big boobs and butt. If they are big they have to be shorter than me. 

In life, I've learned its good to try different things. You never know what you'll like until you try. Petite women are what I like most but I like a wide variety of women.


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

It doesn't matter.


----------



## Al725 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm going to be brutally honest here and say yes. For me, a woman's body is the most important thing when looking for romance. Sure, I've met many woman who were wonderful, sweet people, but they just were too large for me. I can forgive an average looking face, but not an overweight body. Luckily, in my opinion, the latter is one that a person is not born with. Therefor I don't feel too bad rejecting a woman that has probably eaten too much and never exercised. Sadly the majority of women in my country fit into this category, which is another reason not to feel bad. But even if I did feel like I was being shallow, I still can't help whether or not I'm attracted to someone.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Okay, Walter White.


:haha



SnowFlakesFire said:


> This bugs me. Because thin girls like this are accepted junk food eaters because thy are skinny!!! WRONG!!! :mum:mum:mumFat is mocked because of same eating habits.. WRONG!!!!


I agree. I know sooo many skinny girls who basically live off PBS, cigarettes and junk food but it's "totes cool" because they're thin. It's only when you're fat that people feel like they need to police your body and tell you what you can/can't eat. Because, you know, they're "worried about your health." :roll


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> I agree. I know soooo many skinny girls who basically live off PBS, cigarettes and junk food but it's "totes cool" because they're thin. It's only when you're fat that people feel like they need to police your body and tell you what you can/can't eat. Because, you know, they're "worried about your health." :roll


Yep.. And next time they see a skinny one buying lot of sweets they should stop her to throwing them up after eating. It is NOT healthy either. There is lot of sick skinny people in the world. Fat one who does not throw up is actually one level healthier than one who throws them up


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> This bugs me. Because thin girls like this are accepted junk food eaters because thy are skinny!!! WRONG!!! :mum:mum:mumFat is mocked because of same eating habits.. WRONG!!!! Mock that skinny junk food eater too or leave both alone!!!! ARGH!!!


Yeah really. I know so many girls at my work who are stick thin and smoke, binge drink and eat the worst **** ever. And then there's me, I'm overweight but I eat really well most of the time, exercise often and I consider myself fit. A couple days ago I went for a 20 kilometre bike ride and felt like I could do it again when I got home. I'm only overweight because antidepressants ****ed up my metabolism. One of my co-workers even asked me if I was a health nut one day because she said I always bring "real food" for lunch. I understand that someone who is very obese most likely is not healthy, but I don't think it's right in _every_ situation to consider someone skinny as healthy and someone slightly overweight as unhealthy.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

My weight matters to me, and if it matters to me negatively than it matters to guys negatively.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

AlchemyFire said:


> Yeah really. I know so many girls at my work who are stick thin and smoke, binge drink and eat the worst **** ever. And then there's me, I'm overweight but I eat really well most of the time, exercise often and I consider myself fit. A couple days ago I went for a 20 kilometre bike ride and felt like I could do it again when I got home. I'm only overweight because antidepressants ****ed up my metabolism. One of my co-workers even asked me if I was a health nut one day because she said I always bring "real food" for lunch. I understand that someone who is very obese most likely is not healthy, but I don't think it's right in _every_ situation to consider someone skinny as healthy and someone slightly overweight as unhealthy.


Yes!!! And I do have to say again how disgusting those people are who think 5 kg fat owner whos fat is in the butt or breasts is ok, she is just sexy but if that same 5 kg fat is on the waist she is fat and she should lost weight! Wrong!!! People cannot choose where into their bodies they get their extra. Some get fat arms, some get fat back, fat tits, butt, waist or legs. Fat as kg:s is still the same no matter where it is. If they accept 5 kg fat in a person, they have to accept it no matter where it is. My friend for example have a very thin waist but her arms and neck and upper body (no tits) are fat. She is normal weight but all the fat she have climbs up and it can be seen. If it would be on her butt nobody even would notice it.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

(Completely unrelated to the thread.) To the chicks talking about skinny girls and junk food: it's not WHAT you eat, it's HOW MUCH. If you stick with a healthy whole foods diet but take in too many calories, you're going to gain weight. If you eat nothing but fries and chicken fingers, but stay under your calorie limit (although difficult to do with fast food), you're not going to gain. Although the latter is terrible for your health, it all boils down to calories in VS calories out. Trust me. I feel disgusted to even admit this, but I've been living off of candy and pizza for the last month due to severe depression and not giving a flying ****, and I've lost ten pounds.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

^ That's what I mean, those girls can be skinny but it doesn't mean they're healthy. People here are saying that being skinny means you're healthy, but if you're thin and living off a diet of fried chicken and french fries, you're definitely not healthy. The bigger girl on a whole foods diet will be healthier than that.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

AlchemyFire said:


> ^ That's what I mean, those girls can be skinny but it doesn't mean they're healthy. People here are saying that being skinny means you're healthy, but if you're thin and living off a diet of fried chicken and french fries, you're definitely not healthy. The bigger girl on a whole foods diet will be healthier than that.


That totally makes sense then. Sorry, I'm tired. Hahaha.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

alieneyed said:


> (Completely unrelated to the thread.) To the chicks talking about skinny girls and junk food: it's not WHAT you eat, it's *HOW MUCH*. If you stick with a healthy whole foods diet but take in too many calories, you're going to gain weight. If you eat nothing but fries and chicken fingers, but stay under your calorie limit (although difficult to do with fast food), you're not going to gain. Although the latter is terrible for your health, it all boils down to calories in VS calories out. Trust me. I feel disgusted to even admit this, but I've been living off of candy and pizza for the last month due to severe depression and not giving a flying ****, and I've lost ten pounds.


It is not just about calories, it is also about how much your food contains fat, carbs and such. People are not machines 2 people in exactly same diet looks different. Stress and everything infects weight, there is no simple form for everyone. People should stop judging others basic on their weight. Weight tells nothing about eating habits.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

As the above are saying when guys say they prefer thin women because of health, they are usually full of crap. Because actually mildly pudgy women (overweight, not obese) live longer than thin women.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> As the above are saying when guys say they prefer thin women because of health, they are usually full of crap. Because actually mildly pudgy women (overweight, not obese) live longer than thin women.


My doctor recently told me that thin men generally live longer. So is that really true with women?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ManOfFewWords said:


> My doctor recently told me that thin men generally live longer. So is that really true with women?


I don't know. Depends on the study you look at. Definitely obese people don't live as long but it's up for debate as to whether overweight people or thin people live longer.

They have found that with rats eating an EXTREMELY low calorie diet results in a longer life span but humans don't always work in the same way as rats.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I don't know. Depends on the study you look at. Definitely obese people don't live as long but it's up for debate as to whether overweight people or thin people live longer.
> 
> They have found that with rats eating an EXTREMELY low calorie diet results in a longer life span but humans don't always work in the same way as rats.


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

to me i don't like super super skinny, id rather a girl have some meat on her bones so then im not getting stabbed by bones lol 

not sure if its me though but id date a girl thats like 150-160lbs

its all about personality to me i want someone whos loving and compassionette not some stuck up snotty ***** that whines when she doesnt get her way and **** like that


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 27, 2013)

I eat nothing but fast food and weigh an attractive 70kgs, if i was to eat healthy i would probably have a defined 6 pack and more to add, However i do not and i probably never will, That being said most guys prefer a girl that is not excessively overweight, and it depends on the area in which the fat is located, If a girl has a huge thighs, this is deemed socially unattractive for the most part, The same with flab under the arms, but no-ones complaining when you get that...I wannem real thick and juicy..

So find that juicy double
Mixalot's in trouble
Beggin for a piece of that bubble
So I'm lookin' at rock videos
Knockin these bimbos walkin like hoes
You can have them bimbos
I'll keep my women like Flo Jo
A word to the thick soul sistas
I wanna get with ya
I won't cus or hit ya
But I gotta be straight when I say I wanna --
Til the break of dawn
Baby Got it goin on
Alot of pimps won't like this song
Cuz them punks lie to hit it and quit it
But I'd rather stay and play
Cuz I'm long and I'm strong
And I'm down to get the friction on

Anyway...

If your a female looking for some consolidation and your slightly overweight, your best bet is to be of an moderate to average weight, with tone in the right areas? I think most guys find sexuality more important then personality or figure when it comes to attraction.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

do women mind fat men? because you never actually hear them saying its something they aren't into. they're more derogatory towards skinny men tbh


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Lazercarp1 said:


> do women mind fat men? because you never actually hear them saying its something they aren't into. they're more derogatory towards skinny men tbh


There's a paradox. I don't think they are particularly. yet, you still see a cutie with a fatty somtimes..


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah it does. Most of the women I've dated have been overweight, except for maybe 3 of them. I usually don't mind unless their bodyfat is higher than 30% or so.

I feel like weight and hygiene have a strong correlation, at least in my experiences. I've dated about 20 or so women that would be considered slightly to moderately overweight and usually the bigger they are the worse they smell. Also, they're lazy, in both day-to-day life and in bed. 

I'm not a picky guy but I like to smell nice and be clean for my partners and I expect the same in return. I also have an interest in fitness and a high sex drive, so if they literally just lie around like a gelatinous blob with zero enthusiasm (sorry), it's not fun nor attractive.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Rainbat said:


> Yeah it does. Most of the women I've dated have been overweight, except for maybe 3 of them. I usually don't mind unless their bodyfat is higher than 30% or so.
> 
> I feel like weight and hygiene have a strong correlation, at least in my experiences. I've dated about 20 or so women that would be considered slightly to moderately overweight and usually the bigger they are the worse they smell. Also, they're lazy, in both day-to-day life and in bed.
> 
> I'm not a picky guy but I like to smell nice and be clean for my partners and I expect the same in return. I also have an interest in fitness and a high sex drive, so if they literally just lie around like a gelatinous blob with zero enthusiasm (sorry), it's not fun nor attractive.


sorry there is no way fat chicks are lazy in bed tbh they're super enthusiastic because dick is harder to come by for them


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Lazercarp1 said:


> sorry there is no way fat chicks are lazy in bed tbh they're super enthusiastic because dick is harder to come by for them


Urban legend.


----------



## Nads (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes weight matters. I don't date porkers.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

This thread reminded me that most of the girls I've liked were overweight. Some girls can still look good when heavy (to a degree).


----------



## sunlightruns (Jul 27, 2013)

Hadron said:


> Skinny or average is best.
> 
> Very few can pull off looking attractive whilst being above averagre weight.


I've seen alot of "Average weight" attractive people.

Then again attractiveness is subjective.


----------



## sunlightruns (Jul 27, 2013)

Elad said:


> weight doesnt technically matter, how she wears that weight does though.
> 
> i mean if she has an adamantium skeleton like wolverine i could deal but if shes going around talking about "real women" and "curves" as an excuse for looking like the michelin tire man, then no.
> 
> ...


"real women" and "real men" are nonsensical terms. Unless you're dating imaginary people, all people are real.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Lazercarp1 said:


> sorry there is no way fat chicks are lazy in bed tbh they're super enthusiastic because dick is harder to come by for them


Lol


----------



## sunlightruns (Jul 27, 2013)

Rainbat said:


> Urban legend.


And quite misogynistic, I would add.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

sunlightruns said:


> And quite misogynistic, I would add.


Of course. What isn't these days?


----------



## sunlightruns (Jul 27, 2013)

Rainbat said:


> Of course. What isn't these days?


A lot of things.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

sunlightruns said:


> "real women" and "real men" are nonsensical terms. Unless you're dating imaginary people, all people are real.


thats sort of what I was implying.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Too skinny and too fat are not my type, personally. I'm sure most girls feel the same way about guys.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

VIncymon said:


> In any case....a woman's body changes as she gets older...so how hard can you really be on a woman for her weight ? .


Huh? When she gets older isn't now. Also, getting older is no excuse for putting on weight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunlightruns (Jul 27, 2013)

caveman8 said:


> Huh? When she gets older isn't now. Also, getting older is no excuse for putting on weight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Metabolism can change due to age. Weight can be a factor that, but as anything, diet and excercise matter the most.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

ManOfFewWords said:


> My doctor recently told me that thin men generally live longer. So is that really true with women?


 I would rather die fat and early as long as I had a good time getting that way.


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Rainbat said:


> Urban legend.


its def not I'm talking from experience. they go like anything I'm telling you.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't care about the number. I only care about how much of that junk is in the trunk.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

*deletes BBW pr0n from his search history*

:teeth


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

mezzoforte said:


> What if she has a desk job and eats fast food, but she's thin?


If you put it that way, then I am more attracted to the girl who exercises and is active, but to a point. (I guess I just don't like desk jobs much)

If you aren't comfortable being naked in front of your boyfriend with the lights on, or in a swimsuit out in public, that is an issue. And it isn't something that you can blame on 'societal' expectations.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

My rule of thumb: So long as I can imagine going to bed with them, I find them attractive. And I have imagined myself with skinny women and curvy women alike (too fat or too skinny is a deal breaker for me). More or less I am not too picky.

But the only times I would want to really be with someone (i.e. more than just sex) is if I felt that "spark/zing/click" that one gets when they make visual contact with someone. Granted it's rare enough that it doesn't happen with a lot of women for me, but I have had it happen enough to know what it feels like. That's when things like personality starts to become more important.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

sunlightruns said:


> Metabolism can change due to age. Weight can be a factor that, but as anything, diet and excercise matter the most.


Metabolism changes, sure, but still no excuse unless it slows down abnormally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

yes


----------



## Lazercarp1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Classified said:


> If you put it that way, then I am more attracted to the girl who exercises and is active, but to a point. (I guess I just don't like desk jobs much)
> 
> If you aren't comfortable being naked in front of your boyfriend with the lights on, or in a swimsuit out in public, that is an issue. And it isn't something that you can blame on 'societal' expectations.


yeah that's true being honest the only time I've minded sleeping with overweight women has being when they've refused to have sex with the lights on or insisted in wearing their tops still or whatever.


----------

